# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.4.2 6ed8818 (02/16/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Creating a thread for this version, as it seems to have flown under the radar. Our Nevada canary (VIN 85XXX) installed it on February 16th and is still running it, but apart from a couple of cars in California and New York, most of the other installs appear to be in Europe.

[MOD NOTE: 
POSTS SUCH AS "GOT IT!" AND "INSTALLING NOW IN (CITY)!" WILL BE REMOVED. 
PLEASE USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IF NOT ADDING SPECIFIC INFORMATION YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED WITH THE NEW FIRMWARE]


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Just was updated to 2019.4.2 yesterday. At the service center. 

Looks like 5.x is on a very slow roll out.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Just was updated to 2019.4.2 yesterday. At the service center.
> Looks like 5.x is on a very slow roll out.


Were the any release notes for 2019.4.2?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Were the any release notes for 2019.4.2?


Just the lane change blindspot chime. No dog mode or sentry mode.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Just the lane change blindspot chime. No dog mode or sentry mode.


Does that version also provide the geo-located auto-fold mirrors? Really looking forward to that capability. Unfortunately, I'm still on 2018.50.6.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

rxlawdude said:


> Just the lane change blindspot chime. No dog mode or sentry mode.


Does that actually work? Looks like 2019.5.3 it is there but does not work.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Creating a thread for this version, as it seems to have flown under the radar. Our Nevada canary (VIN 85XXX) installed it on February 16th and is still running it, but apart from a couple of cars in California and New York, most of the other installs appear to be in Europe.


It seems pretty clear that the 2019.5.x were beta firmwares, whereas 2019.4.2 is rolling out to far more owners than can be in the early-access program.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Whatever was tested in the 2019.5.x firmwares will find its way slowly into future firmwares, no worry; so we'll see all of these advertised features soon -- sentry and dog mode, enhanced summon, etc.
I'll admit that new firmwares don't retain my attention as much as the new computing hardware (HW 3.0). For now, HW 3.0 is expected to be out first half of 2019 and then will be retrofitted to existing models, either for free (for those who had paid for the FSD option) or for some as-yet-unknown sum; once it's in place, we should be in a very different situation with respect to firmware -- far closer to a full complement of self-driving features, including reading road signage, handling traffic lights, etc. Instead of taking a few baby steps (important, but not life-changing ;-) with each firmware, we should see a big step up. I hope we hear something more definite about it soon.


----------

